# Scotland Tour



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All..

Well here we are in John O Groats on day 8 of our tour. All is going well. We started in Milngavie then thro Trossacks to Fort William then stopped in Inverness up to Brora for a night now John O Groats for the night. On to Durness tomorrow. Been a bit wet but its better than snow. Averaging 35 mpg so far. Still have still 9 days left yet yippppeeee.

We love it

Dave & Jan
..  ...


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Glad you are enjoying your tour, if you stay in Durness long enough, you should try taking the small ferry out to Cape Wrath.

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We also loved Scotland although it rained and rained

Next time we are hoping for a bit of sunshine

But the West Coast is just magnificent even in the rain

Aldra


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Give it all my best regards. 

The indoor swimming pool in Thurso is nice, if you fancy a warm dip on the way through.

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Also, depending on which way you're planning to head back south, I'd recommend the A836 down to Tongue and then on to Altanaharra. The run down Loch Shin is fabulous, and there's a campground at Altnaharra if it's open. The Altnaharra House Hotel does amazing food. (Pronounced alt-na-HARRa)

Dougie.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

35mpg? Very good I'd say. I struggle to get 28/29 mpg on a slightly smaller van.....but I do have a dome on top.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Meant to say....what a fabulous trip. Durness is magical. The Kyles are so dreamlike, the beach at Sango sands is amazing and, if you can go to the best beach in the world at Sandwood Abay.
Hope you enjoy the rest of the trip.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Sounds like you are having a great time. 
A trip I would like to do again, but think i might spend an awfullot of time being a golf widow.
My favourite place is Betty Hills, but not been for about 50 years.

Sue


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

Sounds like you're having a great time. Ye cannae beat Scotland!

Off up to Fort Bill ourselves early June (midgie time) and can't wait.

Enjoy the rest of your trip


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Scotland*

we just came back from orkney really good just b4 the bad weather it was 23 degrees went all round orkney.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Sounds like you're having a great time. 

We're just back from a few days in the Outer Hebrides. Nearly got stuck in a blizzard on the way there last Tuesday (03/04), but later the same day the sun came out and the Highlands including the Cullins were stunning with their white coats on.

Sailed from Skye to Harris, then over to North Uist, then from Erisky to Barra and Vatersay; and finally back to Oban. 

Weather deteriorated as we went on - with Easter flights cancelled to Barra because of almost zero visibility.

Nonetheless we had a wonderful time and made the most of it when the sun did appear periodically.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Dave & Jan,
Glad you're enjoying Scotland and sorry it's been so wet and windy this week. If you can possibly manage it, try to go to Ullapool and to spend some time in Inverness itself and on Loch Ness. 
However, if the rainy weather persists you might fare better crossing to the east coast and exploring along the Moray Firth coastline where there are endless sandy beaches (Nairn, Lossiemouth, Cullen), lovely little fishing towns and a few good dolphin watch centres (try to catch the one on the north end of the Inverness bridge on your way back south if you come that way)
Hope you have another great 9 days!


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

WE are nearly at the end of our 6 weeks tour, started with Edinburgh in snow and gails, but managed to do 2 days sightseeing and saw the panda's too, then St Andrews, Glamis - Glamis Castle was brilliant, Cairngorms, Braemar and now in Dingwall, just North of Inverness, went on a boat trip on Loch Ness today and had a look around the exhibition centre. Didn't see Nessie though.

Where to next who knows, possibly John O'Groats, then Fort Williams, Trossachs, Isle of Skye?? will decide.............

having a good time here in Scotland and everyone is so friendly, lovely.

We were walking through Braemar with 2 Pugs, this car stopped and man got out and started chatting, asked where were from and about the dogs etc. where were we staying and would we call in to his home on the way back to the campsite so his wife could see the pugs!!! The whole family came in to meet us... well the pugs really...


Patty from a sunny, wet Dingwall


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Patty  
Glad you're enjoying the trip & sorry the weather has let us down this last 10 days or so. 
If you're at Dingwall, don't miss Dornoch then why don't you cross to the west coast to Ullapool, it's lovely there and the road over (by Strathpeffer) is beautiful. You could then go on south by Gairloch and Skye and to Fort William and then the Trossochs, all very scenic.
Whatever way you go, have a great time and I hope the sun shines for you.


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

We have one more day here at Dingwall, we went to the Black Isle today to see the dolphins, they were swimming about 10ft from the beach, a mum and her calf, what a lovely experience, then a bit further to Cromarty for a pub lunch, proper homemade Fish Pie, fantastic no cheese, why do they put cheese into Fish Pie? it takes away the taste of the fish.

Decided to have a train trip tomorrow through the mountains and then on Sunday drive up to Thurso via Dornoch, Thanks for that Wilmannie we can stop there for coffee!!, then back down towards the Isle of Skye via Ullapool.

Thanks Wilmannie, for your advise we hope to do Fort William and Trossochs too.

Patty


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

First chance of wifi here at C & CC Inverewe site in a while.

Well we are having a fab time...only 4 days left...

We have 3 days here at Inverewe and then 1 night at River of Tilt....

Up to now we had 2 nights at Milngavie which was ok

Thro Trossachs up to Fort William for 3 nights 

Spent one night at friends house near Inverness ( on hook up )

Then onto Brora for one night with a lovely walk on the beach into Brora.

Then John O Groats should have been for 2 nights changed to one as there was nothing to do. (

Onto Durness, another lovely walk on the beach and visit to Smoo Cave but the weather...one minute sun the next snow and howling gales !!!!

Then the best site we have stayed on in all our travels.........................CLACHTOLL BEACH CAMPSITE.............

Jim Galway who owns the site is a gentleman in every sense of the word, his site maintained by him and his good lady is superb, nothing is too much trouble, nice lil shower block etc. We will definatley be returning there. We had a lovely cliff top walk for approx 2 hours and the beach/bays there are beautiful.

All in all this trip has been excellent.

Thanks to all who have posted.

One last question..here at Inverewe we are experiencing very bad tv reception, I used the digital tv website as I usually do and get the compass bearing for the transmitter, which usually works but not here. Even checked with the office and I am in the right direction but nowt. Asked fellow MHers on next pitch how he was fairing , he sai was using a signal strength indicator.???? where can I get one of these from please.

Cheers

Dave & Jan
..  ....


----------



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

So where is this campsite exactly? we expect to be up that way in a few weeks time might just check it out.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi DustyR

Here is the website http://clachtollbeachcampsite.co.uk

not much to look at but we like it ........BIG TIME location is perfect the hosts are A1 and amenities are first class

Cheers

Dave & Jan


----------



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for the link, it looks great.

Gordon


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Best ever Gordon...honest, we were sad to leave !!!!

  

Dave & Jan


----------

